# Anyone ever had a Social Worker before?



## MDT (Jun 30, 2009)

*Anyone ever had a Social Worker?*

*I would like to know if anyone as ever had a Social Worker. *

The current therapy which I have been receiving (Counselling, Cognitive Behavioural Therapy (CBT) and Social Anxiety Exposure) is coming to an end, and I have been asked if I would like to have one for further support. My last session is on Friday.

At the moment I'm unsure what to do, as I feel that it would become to demanding and if I don't it seems like I'm on my own. :um

_How often do you see them? What happends when you do? Do you feel as though they help?_


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

I've only had Social Workers. Talk Therapy has been the best for me. Discussing what's going on currently in my life and fighting my negative thoughts, giving me contracts to work on with goals that I'm focusing on. Counselling has helped me alot!

Though, all of this is doable on your own. It's nice to have someone there to help motivate you.


----------



## arth77 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would take the social worker, tell him what you want to practise and how he can help


----------

